# Hog wild usa-Forsyth, Ga.



## gatorbob (Dec 4, 2014)

Thinking about booking a hunt. Any feedback on their operation would be appreciated.


----------



## mattech (Dec 4, 2014)

Never heard of it and I live in Forsyth, do they have a website?


----------



## gatorbob (Dec 4, 2014)

*hog wild*

Website is hogwilodusa.com


----------



## chadf (Dec 4, 2014)

Town of Forsyth or Forsyth Co. ?


----------



## mattech (Dec 4, 2014)

chadf said:


> Town of Forsyth or Forsyth Co. ?



Town, I looked it up, the address shows a house beside the interstate, with no hunting land. The website mentions legal baiting in the southern zone, so the hunting land is not in Forsyth from what I gather. I would get clarification. Before I booked a hunt.


----------



## thomas williams (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm in the wrong business if people will pay $250 a day to kill one hog. The website says they hunt below Macon around the Ocmulgee River. With 70 degree days you better watch for gators and rattlers!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Dec 4, 2014)

He used to be on here known as hog guide and claimed to be from the Macon area


----------



## chadf (Dec 4, 2014)

I ain't paying to kill a hog..... Much less feed one !
TP advised me


----------



## holton27596 (Dec 5, 2014)

The place is on the cochran.macon highway just off I16 next to Huber.


----------



## ben300win (Dec 8, 2014)

Tommy Haskins is the owner. Have been with him twice. Good guy. Had some buddies shoot hogs. One of my buddies has been several times.


----------



## The Longhunter (Dec 8, 2014)

mattech said:


> The website mentions legal baiting in the southern zone, so the hunting land is not in Forsyth from what I gather. I would get clarification. Before I booked a hunt.



You can bait for hogs any where in the state.

You just have to be glib enough in the Northern zone to convince the GW that you're not hunting deer.


----------



## skoaleric (Feb 3, 2018)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> He used to be on here known as hog guide and claimed to be from the Macon area



Met him this morning at gas station.  He is not a very nice person.  I wouldn't want him guiding me on anything.


----------

